# Patternmaster question



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

I got a Benelli M1 and *only *shot 3 in. and 2 3/4 in. shells. Would I want a long range or exteneded choke? Thanks


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken the M1 is designed to be used with the "Long Range" choke.

The "Extended" version is designed for 3.5 chambered guns.

Basically the main difference between the two is the difference in length of the portion of the choke which extends out of the barrel. The "Extended" choke sticks out further to accommodate the longer shell.

Read the description here: http://patternmaster.com/index.php?targ ... ct_id=1312


----------

